# The Legendo Of Zelda games ranking



## ericgobbo (Apr 4, 2020)

The ranking of The Legend Of Zelda games in my opinion:
1 - The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time 
2 - The Legend Of Zelda: Breath Of The Wild
3 - The Legend Of Zelda: Majora's Mask 
4 - The Legend Of Zelda: Wind Waker 
5 - The Legend Of Zelda: Link's Awakening 
6 - The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess
7 - The Legend Of Zelda: Skyward Sword
8 - The Legend Of Zelda: A Link To The Past 
9 -  The Legend Of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
10 - The Legend Of Zelda 
11 - The Legend Of Zelda 2: Adventure of Link 
12 - The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass

The rest of the series i didn't played yet.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 4, 2020)

I didn't think it was fair to lump all the games together because the portable games obviously are shorter and were developed by smaller teams (not to say they are less good, the Oracle games are fantastic)

I do have to say if you didn't like Phantom Hourglass you should give Spirit Tracks a try. It fixed a lot of what I hated from PH and I thought the story and train mechanics were a pleasant change of pace.

Console:
MQ
MM
WW
BOTW
TP
SS
OoT
ALttP
Zelda 1
Zelda 2

Handheld:
OoA
LA
OoS
ST
MC
ALBW
PH


----------



## godreborn (Apr 4, 2020)

is breath of the wild really that good?  I've owned the game for a couple years, but I'm hesitant to play it after they removed a lot of the things that make zelda zelda.  big dungeons being one of them.


----------



## DaniPoo (Apr 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> is breath of the wild really that good?  I've owned the game for a couple years, but I'm hesitant to play it after they removed a lot of the things that make zelda zelda.  big dungeons being one of them.



yes it's a really good game, mainly for being good at being an open world game done right


----------



## godreborn (Apr 4, 2020)

DaniPoo said:


> yes it's a really good game, mainly for being good at being an open world game done right



I guess what I'm wondering is if it's a good zelda game.  I mean would you place the game in that series if you didn't know what it was?


----------



## DaniPoo (Apr 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I guess what I'm wondering is if it's a good zelda game.  I mean would you place the game in that series if you didn't know what it was?



It's definately a Zelda game even if it's doing thing a bit differently this time around.
I't sort of comes down to prefference. I personally miss having longer and more unique dungeons.
But I really appreciate everything else the game has to offer


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I guess what I'm wondering is if it's a good zelda game.  I mean would you place the game in that series if you didn't know what it was?




tbh its no zelda game. everyone loves it for being a skyrim zelda mod.
this game has no dungeons at all (those shrines suck and are finished in 1 minute... the "real dungeons" go like 20 - 30 minutes to finish)
it is just a big world to explore
it is way to easy
all your weapons are breaking except "a few"
your weapons are all nonsense and no namers. they have special abilitys sometimes but thats about it.. it has nothing to do with zelda
theres ... not really a story ... its so basic that you can ignore it :S

the nations and zelda + link + links "final weapon and armor" are the only things that remind me of zelda.
to me its a good game but its NOT a zelda game in my eyes. i hope that botw 2 will be a zelda game..

i guess i m alone with this opinion as this game gets a lot of good % everywhere. but to me its not really that good - i played all zelda games but this one is really on one of my lowest rankings :x and the only game of the series i didnt play at least twice.(even the cdi titles)

Open world is ok but please add dungeons next time.. i mean.. like real dungeons... not this crap...

there are some pro points but really.... if you like zelda (classic series with dungeons) and dont like open world games... dont play it.. 
but if you like open world and zelda.. give it a try but dont expect a zelda game


----------



## DaniPoo (Apr 4, 2020)

voddy said:


> tbh its no zelda game. everyone loves it for being a skyrim zelda mod.
> this game has no dungeons at all (those shrines suck and are finished in 1 minute... the "real dungeons" go like 20 - 30 minutes to finish)
> it is just a big world to explore
> it is way to easy
> ...



Too Easy? Well maybe it could be if your goal is only to see the end credits. Trial of the master-sword for instance is really not that easy. At least it wasn't for me


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)

DaniPoo said:


> Too Easy? Well maybe it could be if your goal is only to see the end credits. Trial of the master-sword for instance is really not that easy. At least it wasn't for me


well those came long time after i played the game as dlc i guess? i didnt buy the dlc and i didnt want to replay that game tbh.. it was soo boring.. and .. well yea... i did rush through the game but finished all the things (including getting all those crappy shrines done) would have been a shame if this would be my only unfinished zelda game :x


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 4, 2020)

LTTP
Link's Awakening DX (OG)
Minish Cap
Oracle of Ages/Seasons
Majora's Mask
Twilight Princess
Ocarina of Time
Wind Waker
Skyward Sword
Phantom Hourglass
Link's Awakening Remake
Four Swords (and it's various renditions, Adventures and Triforce Heroes)
Breath of the Wild
Spirit Tracks
ALBW
Legend of Zelda
Legend of Zelda 2

And I think that's all the ones I played? I much prefer the top down games to 3D ones for the most part.


----------



## nolimits59 (Apr 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> is breath of the wild really that good?  I've owned the game for a couple years, but I'm hesitant to play it after they removed a lot of the things that make zelda zelda.  *big dungeons being one of them*.


The game is litterally one fuckin massively big dungeon TBH x).

Also, why so much hate toward Zelda 2 ?  With savestates, it's a really enjoyable game !


----------



## Minox (Apr 4, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> LTTP
> Link's Awakening DX (OG)
> Minish Cap
> Oracle of Ages/Seasons
> ...


I'm of the same mind, I much prefer the 2D Zeldas to the 3D ones.

Here's how I would rank them:
1. Oracle of Ages/Seasons
2. A Link to the Past
3. Four Swords Adventures
4. Link's Awakening DX
5. Minish Cap
6. Twilight Princess
7. Ocarina of Time
8. Legend of Zelda 1
9. Breath of the Wild
10. A Link Between Worlds
11. Wind Waker
12. Legend of Zelda 2
13. Majora's Mask


----------



## ericgobbo (Apr 4, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I didn't think it was fair to lump all the games together because the portable games obviously are shorter and were developed by smaller teams (not to say they are less good, the Oracle games are fantastic)
> 
> I do have to say if you didn't like Phantom Hourglass you should give Spirit Tracks a try. It fixed a lot of what I hated from PH and I thought the story and train mechanics were a pleasant change of pace.
> 
> ...


Ok. Thank you by the suggestion. Yes, the portable games are shorter but Link's Awakening almost have the same quality as a console release.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 4, 2020)

not even close op. NOT EVEN CLOSE!


----------



## ericgobbo (Apr 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> is breath of the wild really that good?  I've owned the game for a couple years, but I'm hesitant to play it after they removed a lot of the things that make zelda zelda.  big dungeons being one of them.


The game is good, really good. But it's very diferrent from every Zelda game. This is the Zelda game that gives you the most liberty in the series. The same thing San Andreas is to GTA. The game is almost completely creative, with things you didn't know you could do in it. Totally worth it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DaniPoo said:


> Too Easy? Well maybe it could be if your goal is only to see the end credits. Trial of the master-sword for instance is really not that easy. At least it wasn't for me


Actually the last levels of this DLC is hard as hell.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom Bombadildo said:


> LTTP
> Link's Awakening DX (OG)
> Minish Cap
> Oracle of Ages/Seasons
> ...


Me too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nolimits59 said:


> The game is litterally one fuckin massively big dungeon TBH x).
> 
> Also, why so much hate toward Zelda 2 ?  With savestates, it's a really enjoyable game !


Zelda 2 it's not a bad game. But this is hard as hell. And also some parts are really frustating because of the difficulty. It was a struggle to me finish it in NES emulator for Wii even with savestates.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> not even close op. NOT EVEN CLOSE!


What is op?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 4, 2020)

Played and finished pretty much every Zelda game numerous times.

01. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past

02. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

03. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker

04. The Legend of Zelda: Breath Of The Wild

05. The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap

06. The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword

07. The Legend of Zelda: Link’s Awakening

08. The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons and Oracle of Ages

09. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess

10. The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds

11.  The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass

12. The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks

13. The Legend of Zelda: Majora’s Mask

14. Hyrule Warriors

15. The Legend of Zelda

16. The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventures

17. BS Zelda no Densetsu: Inishie no Sekiban

18. Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland

19. BS Zelda no Densetsu

20. Irozuki Tingle no Koi no Balloon Trip

21. Cadence of Hyrule: Crypt of the NecroDancer Feat. The Legend of Zelda

22. The Legend of Zelda 4 Swords

23. The Legend of Zelda: Tri Force Heroes

24. Zelda II: The Adventure of Link

25. My Nintendo Picross: The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess

26. The Legend of Zelda Game And Watch

27. Tingle's Balloon Fight

28. Links Crossbow Training

29. Zelda's Adventure

30. Link The Faces of Evil

31. Zelda The Wand of Gamalon

32. Dekisugi Tingle Pack


----------



## x65943 (Apr 4, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Played and finished pretty much every Zelda game numerous times.
> 
> 01. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
> 
> ...


BOTW got 3rd and 5th? 

;A; when she puts BOTW before MM 2x


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 4, 2020)

x65943 said:


> BOTW got 3rd and 5th?
> 
> ;A; when she puts BOTW before MM 2x


Oh yes I was unsure exactly where BOTW was gonna be placed so typed up a rough draft before posting and forgot to give it an official place lol. Go easy on me I earlier today slightly electrocuted myself fixing my cooker. Always remember to disconnect electrical goods before fixing them people 

As for MM I have posted several times in other threads my issues with that game.

Now to go and renumber my bloody list lol


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)

My top 5 Zelda Games ( I played them all):

1. Zelda 2 (cannot recall how often I played this game, best soundtrack, XP, great palaces, largest map till now?)
2. Ocarina of Time
3. Links Awakening DX
4. Zelda
5. Skyward Sword


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2020)

1. Link's Awakening (original)
2. Link to the Past
3. Breath of the WIld
4. Ocarina of Time
5. Majora's Mask
6. ALBW
7. Zelda II
8. All the rest of the Zelda games I've not yet played
100. Triforce Heroes


----------



## x65943 (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm starting to think I am the only person who's played Master Quest


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 4, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I'm starting to think I am the only person who's played Master Quest


I have played it but I count it as still being Ocarina of Time. Thus why its not on my list.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 4, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I'm starting to think I am the only person who's beaten Master Quest


I wouldn't consider Master Quest a different game from OOT though, seeing how it's just a remix of the levels really and not a whole new game


----------



## x65943 (Apr 4, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I wouldn't consider Master Quest a different game from OOT though, seeing how it's just a remix of the levels really and not a whole new game


I can see why you would say that, but for me every area is so different that it really felt like a totally new experience. Sure the story etc is the same, but the meat of the game (the puzzles) are totally different.

The game also released about 5 years later in the US on the GameCube - (although originally it was supposed to be a 64DD exclusive). I think this also separates it from OoT in that it had its own separate development cycle.

IMO MQ is as different a game as Mario Bros 2 is from Mario Bros 1.

After beating OoT ~30x it was super refreshing. It has some of the most interesting (and infuriating) puzzles. 

The mirrored version on the 3ds made some aspects feel even more different.

I can see the argument both ways. I guess since no one else listed it tho perhaps I am alone in thinking of it as a separate game (at least among GBAtemp users)


----------



## Ericzander (Apr 4, 2020)

I've played them all to completion, except for Breath of the Wild. So I'm not going to rank that one. But I'll take @x65943's approach and rank them based on console and handheld. I also concede that Master Quest is different enough from Ocarina of Time to make it a different experience, but it doesn't matter because I say that they tie, haha.

Console:
A Link to the Past
Majora's Mask
Wind Waker
Ocarina of Time / Master Quest
The Legend of Zelda
Twilight Princess
Skyward Sword
Zelda II

Handheld:
A Link Between Worlds
The Minish Cap
Links Awakening
Oracle of Ages
Oracle of Seasons
Phantom Hourglass
Spirit Tracks

Don't really want to do too much explanation. A lot of it has to do with nostalgia. If I was told I could only play one Zelda game for the rest of my life it has to be A Link to the Past, no matter what. The memories associated with it are so strong that replaying it brings me so much joy. I can only do it every couple of years.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 4, 2020)

In descending order

Legend of Zelda link gets laid. This is probably one of my favourite games, never mind Zelda games. I would sooner not play any of the other Zelda games on this list than not play this again.
Legend of Zelda DX (though if you only have the original then whatever).
Oracle of Ages and Seasons I count as one game. Love them.
Minish Cap. One day I might make kinstones tolerable or interesting and in that case it might even top oracles for me. I also consider it what the SNES effort (more on that later) should be.
Wind Waker (I only ever played the GC version).
Majora's Mask. Good story, good world, reasonably well thought out mechanics.
Four Swords if you can get people together. Any version here, though the GC version will probably be my winner.
Might consider the DS versions at this point but only if you play with dpad hacks. Without them then they are worthless.
Ocarina I guess would be next, master quest if you have got it but I am almost inclined to say play the original first.
Zelda II. Got a copy with my gamecube collector edition thing. Surprisingly I really liked it. I am also told it is rather celebrated in Japan where outside it people are rather less fond so I am taking that as confirmation.
SNES Zelda does little and less for me, mostly played the GBA version though. Give me Crusader of Centy/Soleil or Alundra any day of the week over this. That said I can play it I guess and note its importance, and if you are after a 16 bit example of 2d Zelda this will serve well. The Satelaview thing might also sit alongside this for me, though again get the nice hacked versions that keep it all together.

Zelda 1 on the NES. I can see why some like it but it is one of the confusing NES titles that only make sense with a manual so I say skip it.
Twilight Princess I mostly used to run the hack. Don't know if I have done enough to say I did at this point.
Zelda watch game. Mentioned just because. None of the watch games were really any good but it did do well in school assemblies when swapped with my friend for my Mario one. Also taught me to keep one eye open, lie when caught (I don't have anything miss) and misdirect and speed things away to those to hide it.
Skyward Sword might have had something but motion control gimmicks got in the way.
BOTW is a pedestrian open world RPG game the likes of which I can name you a dozen better alternatives for made years before that, and often by smaller devs. Does nothing new, nothing better in general or as a whole. It is however functional so I will give it that if you want a time waster -- the others tell you an interesting story or showcase some nice mechanics and world worth exploring, not so here. The idea that it is some masterpiece of gaming that shows the rest of the world how it is done is a notion I have never understood.
Never played the 3ds version and don't really care to at this point -- my general antipathy towards the SNES effort means I don't care to revisit it.
Tingle games I mostly played to test the hacks/translations. Not really for me.
Do actually own a copy of crossbow training but have not yet got around to playing it.

Looking at the rest of AmandaRose's list then most of those are Zelda games in as much as Smash Brothers is Zelda so meh (not to mention most of those games are meh from what I understand).


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2020)

This will be challenging! I instinctively want to explain my choices, but at the same time that might be boring? Hmm, I will write a little something every here and there. 
I'll do the same as @x65943 and @Ericzander, divide the games.

Console:
Zelda II (I grew up with that game, and the music is fire).
A Link to the Past (classic, and playing randomized versions brings new life to the game. Oh, and the romhacks like Parallel Worlds are also fun)
Link's Awakening Remake (a lot thanks to my nostalgia, but the QoL updates, and the fun playful graphics are a nice addition. It's still missing some of the soul of the original (which is rank higher, overall).
Majora's Mask (story story story!)
Ocarina of Time (and Master Quest)
Wind Waker (the HD remaster made the game even better than its original run, thanks to some QoL updates)
Breath of the Wild (the gameplay was really fun, the world was big and exciting... but so empty and devoid of (proper) things to do).
Skyward Sword (I like it, I never had issues with the controller).
Twilight Princess
Zelda I (It's at the bottom, but it's not bad. It's just the one that is the least fun to me, the age + lack of nostalgia for me (my family's copy disappeared very early)).

Handheld:
Link's Awakening (it is short, yet very polished and fun)
Oracle of Ages
Oracle of Seasons
A Link Between Worlds 
Minish Cap
Phantom Hourglass (Hate the controller and the repetitive dungeon you always go back to).

Not played, or not played for long enough:
Spirit Tracks (I have it but never played it)
Triforce Heroes (I have it, and played it a little bit, but being a single-player-guy it doesn't reach its potential).
Four Swords GBA (never played)
Four Swords 3DS (played for a bit)
Four Swords GC (tried to play it with 3 friends, but we had so many issues connecting the GBAs with our cables so... we never got anywhere).
All the Satellaview games: BS Zelda, Stone Tablets (I just haven't tried them).

I won't count the CDi games, and I haven't been able to try them properly either.
And I won't count spinoffs like Hyrule Warriors or Crossbow Training. 

I hope I haven't forgotten anything.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 4, 2020)

Let's see...I haven't played quite some games (or only a few minutes), so they aren't rated.

1. Link's awakening (gameboy)
(played through this 4+ times, which is a lot. Don't have a switch, or I'd play the remake as well)

2. Four sword adventure (gamecube)
(I just like that 4-player hack 'n slash game)

3. Twilight princess (wii)
(best console version according to me)

4. Skyward sword
(that motion thing got somewhat annoying as some other choices, but there were some amazing pieces in there)

5/6. Oracle of ages &  Oracle of seasons
(I...honestly can't pick one over the other)

7. Minish cap
(while it looks better than the above, it was a bit too generic. Also: I hated that collector game thing)

8. Wind waker (gamecube/wii)
(I honestly tried to like it, but both times I just lost attention once the actual sailing commences)

9. Breath of the wild (wii)
I don't think it's too easy, but for everything else: see @voddy's post. I don't want to dish anyone's choice here...it's just not mine.

10. Ocarina of time (3DS)
Ugh...this'll be even MORE controversial, but it's true: I still got an almost never played cartridge over here somewhere from when the original 3DS was new. Perhaps it's the small screen or the wonky 3D, but I.Just.Don't.Like.Playing.This.

11. Spirit track (DS)
Well...at least I got this in a sales bin. I really should put this higher because I actually had some fun with this game. But the way the dungeons kept stacking on top of each other so progressing meant wading through the same stuff over and over again just infuriated me so much that I ragequit. Fuck that mechanic. If not for anything else, it's because it dragged down the rest of the game (okay, the touchscreen controls weren't my cup of tea either, but I like how they tried).


----------



## Xanthe (Apr 4, 2020)

nolimits59 said:


> Also, why so much hate toward Zelda 2 ?  With savestates, it's a really enjoyable game !



I highly recommend watching the AVGN video on Zelda 2 lol


----------



## ericgobbo (Apr 4, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I'm starting to think I am the only person who's played Master Quest


I played the Master Quest of the 3ds version. I almost completed it back then.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Looking at the rest of AmandaRose's list then most of those are Zelda games in as much as Smash Brothers is Zelda so meh (not to mention most of those games are meh from what I understand).



If you are going to have Master Quest count as a separate game then you must accept 
BS Zelda no Densetsu: and 
BS Zelda no Densetsu: Inishie no Sekiban as they are basically just like Master Quest. 

BS Zelda no Densetsu: Is a SNES remake of the First Legend of Zelda with the graphics style of A link to the past and brand new dungeons. The outside world is the same though. 

BS Zelda no Densetsu: Inishie no Sekiban is the same as A link to the Past with all new dungeons but the same world map. 

So they should qualify if Master Quest does in my opinion.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 4, 2020)

1. Link to the Past
2. The rest...

I definitely agree the most with EricZander & AmandaRose's list. BoTW features highly on mine, awesome game! Wind Waker, Ocarina of Time, Link's Awakening DX (GBC) probably filling the top 5. Kudos to Minish Cap, Ages/Seasons... I grew up on the Original on NES so that would be up there, but I do realise that's only coz I'm wearing my rose tinted glasses playing it. Most of the rest are worth a play for me too - what a series! (Majora's Mask and Twilight Princess a teeny bit over-rated in my opinion. But still fine games!)
But A Link to the Past is still the best game ever made in my opinion!


----------



## nolimits59 (Apr 4, 2020)

Xanthe said:


> I highly recommend watching the AVGN video on Zelda 2 lol


Yeah i already know it ah ah !

But i played some of Zelda 2 on the PSP with savestates, I really enjoyed it that way !

Not a bad game, but yeah, the hardest of them all.


----------



## ericgobbo (Apr 4, 2020)

If you liked this ranking, gives suggestions to next rankings.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)

1- A Link between worlds
2- A link to the past
3- Breath of the wild
4- Wind Waker
5- Hyrule Warriors
6- Link's Awakening DX
7- Spirit Tracks
8- BS Zelda stone tablets
...

Could only think of 8 that i can really call my favorites

I don't really get the appeal ocarina of time has these days, I loved it at the time, but the game is kind of an unfinished mess, link is slow as molasses and the game leaves no room for the player to breath and enjoy it with navi always rushing you to the next location. I guess maybe it's good as an introduction to the series? every 3d zelda afterwards is always trying to be OoT ( which in itself was a zelda 2 remake ).

the cool thing about breath of the wild is that it's like a remake of OoT that hits closer to the idea they had when it was a 64DD game and without much linearity thanks to the success of ALBTW. playing it is kind of like how it felt to play OoT at the time it came out.

Spirit Tracks does a better job at being majora's mask than the majora's mask remake, it really captures the feeling of the original and it's a shame it never caught on because phantom hourglass was so boring and both had forced touch controls.

I like minish cap a lot, but like the other capcom zelda games, it's just an attempt to remake zelda OoT in 2D that got a nope from nintendo and was turned into something else. it's hard to get into it because the pacing is so clunky.
i love how the oracle games were obviously remakes of zelda OoT, MM and Zelda 1 at some point. it's a very novelty idea to have them on the game boy. probably were turned down because nintendo was afraid it would take away from the n64 sales.

I can't stand any of the grezzo remakes or original games tbh, in the remakes case they always put making it look pretty above everything else ( at the cost of rendering distance, which is especially dumb in star fox 64 and OoT with poe hunting ), dumb down the difficulty and make a sucky watered down version of the original. ( in majora's mask case, it seems it was because of aonuma didn't get the original though )

I lost interest in the link's awakening remake the moment i learned it was from grezzo, and then i understood why the hud looks like an alpha of an indie game.
also it doesn't have the perspective from ALBTW because grezzo apparently doesn't know how to do it, triforce heroes has original assets from albtw with the correct angulation, but the new assets all at weird unmatching angles, creating this really weird effect that everything is bent in a weird way inside the world.. so instead they shifted the camera so they don't have to mess with the assets.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 4, 2020)

KooPako said:


> 1- A Link between worlds
> 2- A link to the past
> 3- Breath of the wild
> 4- Wind Waker
> ...


I am a huge Spirit Tracks and Majora's Mask fan, but I really gotta ask how you think they are similar?

In the fact they are sequels that reuse assets from the previous game?


----------



## Cylent1 (Apr 4, 2020)

I love all zelda games but what we need is a New Metroid!


----------



## Milenko (Apr 5, 2020)

Majoras mask
Everything else


----------



## SG854 (Apr 6, 2020)

I love them all. I am not a hater like a few of you here. Say your negative comments to Nintendo's face and we'll see whose the tough guy.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2020)

ericgobbo said:


> If you liked this ranking, gives suggestions to next rankings.


Rank all rareware games


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 6, 2020)

1.- Zelda Ocarina of Time
2.- Zelda Wind Waker
5.- Zelda A Link to the Past
4.- Zelda Link's Awakening
6.- Zelda Oracle of Seasons
3.- Zelda Twilight Princess
7.- Zelda Majoras Mask


----------



## Asia81 (Apr 6, 2020)

My top 3 best zelda of all times
1) Wind Waker (Original and HD)
2) Skyward Sword (Man I love this game so much, for real)
3) Twilight Princess (Original and HD)


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 6, 2020)

SG854 said:


> I love them all. I am not a hater like a few of you here. Say your negative comments to Nintendo's face and we'll see whose the tough guy.


I did. I went to their Switch launch event and we were rather tepid on Zelda, Mario Kart, 12 Switch and Arms when quizzed on what we thought of them.
I am sure in the end though they can go laugh on their money pile while I scrape on by.


----------



## Minox (Apr 6, 2020)

SG854 said:


> I love them all. I am not a hater like a few of you here. Say your negative comments to Nintendo's face and we'll see whose the tough guy.


..said the Internet tough guy.

Why is there a problem with people having different tastes? I don't like some games, but who cares. It's only a game



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2020)

SG854 said:


> I love them all. I am not a hater like a few of you here. Say your negative comments to Nintendo's face and we'll see whose the tough guy.


You are not a hater if you don't like some games of the series. It has a lot of games.
And I m pretty sure you don't like the cdi titles if you even played them.

There were surveys about some recent zelda games. I told them in this survey how bad botw was to me. But I highly doubt anyone reads it  or maybe they did and botw 2 gets more classic. Still


FAST6191 said:


> I did. I went to their Switch launch event and we were rather tepid on Zelda, Mario Kart, 12 Switch and Arms when quizzed on what we thought of them.
> I am sure in the end though they can go laugh on their money pile while I scrape on by.



I just filled out the survey they had and gave it a pretty bad but fair mark. 
They don't care anyway. But I told them to go more the classic route instead of no dungeons at all. They can keep the open world although I hate those open world games but missing the core essence of zelda... The dungeons.. Is a pure and big no go. 

Let's see about botw 2 maybe they listened to the core fans but I doubt it... Please prove me wrong haha. 
Still tastes are different and I accept other opinions of course. But to me it's really a bad zelda game.. Not a bad game in common but a bad zelda a game


----------



## SG854 (Apr 6, 2020)

Minox said:


> ..said the Internet tough guy.
> 
> Why is there a problem with people having different tastes? I don't like some games, but who cares. It's only a game
> 
> ...



I ain't an internet though guy that's why I love all their games including the cdi games. I ain't tough enough to say to their face I hate their game. That's what my post was about.

You calling me a tough guy missed that point of what my post was about.



FAST6191 said:


> I did. I went to their Switch launch event and we were rather tepid on Zelda, Mario Kart, 12 Switch and Arms when quizzed on what we thought of them.
> I am sure in the end though they can go laugh on their money pile while I scrape on by.


Ha Ha that's awsome.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 6, 2020)

voddy said:


> They don't care anyway. But I told them to go more the classic route instead of no dungeons at all. They can keep the open world although I hate those open world games but missing the core essence of zelda... The dungeons.. Is a pure and big no go.
> 
> Let's see about botw 2 maybe they listened to the core fans but I doubt it... Please prove me wrong haha.
> Still tastes are different and I accept other opinions of course. But to me it's really a bad zelda game.. Not a bad game in common but a bad zelda a game



I am content to have open world, even some micro dungeons if we get the big ones too. However I got an utterly pedestrian open world the likes of which had been exceeded by smaller European devs on previous gen hardware, boring/frustrating mechanics, no great exploration and a meh story. Enough to kill time on but by no means a masterpiece to show the world how it is done.


----------



## Inuk (Apr 6, 2020)

1) Majoras Mask
2) Ocarina Of Time
After those you can put anything you like


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 6, 2020)

Inuk said:


> 1) Majoras Mask
> 2) Ocarina Of Time
> After those you can put anything you like


*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


*hey, thanks*


----------



## Minox (Apr 7, 2020)

SG854 said:


> I ain't an internet though guy that's why I love all their games including the cdi games. I ain't tough enough to say to their face I hate their game. That's what my post was about.


Why would one ever take such a negative approach? Surely it would be much more productive to focus on the games one likes in the hopes that they would opt to make more of them?


----------



## ericgobbo (Apr 9, 2020)

usernamecharlie said:


> Rank all rareware games


But the only Rare games i had played are Battletoads and Goldeneye 007. Can be another company?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> I ain't an internet though guy that's why I love all their games including the cdi games. I ain't tough enough to say to their face I hate their game. That's what my post was about.
> 
> You calling me a tough guy missed that point of what my post was about.
> 
> ...


Do you like the cdi games? For me, these games are waste of time. I never played and will never waste my time with it,

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Inuk said:


> 1) Majoras Mask
> 2) Ocarina Of Time
> After those you can put anything you like


Two classics.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2020)

Link's Awakening OG/S
Link to the Past
Twilight Princess
Minish Cap
Link Between Worlds
Ocarina of Time

I don't think I have played the rest.I would like to try Wind Waker next, probably. 

 Come on Nintendo, give us what the true fans want: Zelda CD-i collection for Switch.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 10, 2020)

Ooh, this is fun, I've beaten them all aside from Triforce Heroes at least once, so I feel qualified to give my order of preference (I have played Triforce Heroes though)

1. Breath of the Wild
2. Majora's Mask 
3. Link's Awakening (DX and Switch are both fantastic, but Switch is probably the preferred version at this point)
4. Wind Waker
5. Ocarina of Time
6. A Link to the Past
7. Twilight Princess
8. Minish Cap
9. Skyward Sword
10. A Link Between Worlds
11.  Oracle of Ages/Oracle of Seasons (I consider them collectively to be one full experience, especially since they have an ending only accessible when you've beaten them both, I will say though, I remember Ages being marginally more fun, loved them both though)
12. Spirit Tracks
13. Phantom Hourglass
14. The Legend of Zelda
15. Four Swords Adventure
16. Four Swords (Anniversary edition)
17. Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
18. Triforce Heroes

Damn, if we count the Oracle games as separate games, then the next game will be the 20th core entry in the series.  Though I'm sure there are some that would argue games like Triforce Heroes, and maybe the Four Swords games don't count as core entries.  But they include them in the timeline, so I think they count.


----------



## linksadventures (May 20, 2020)

DaniPoo said:


> Too Easy? Well, maybe it could be if your goal is only to see the end credits. Trial of the master-sword, for instance, is really not that easy. At least it wasn't for me


Trial of Master Sword was not easy for me either. As well as some of the DLC stuff, like the Sheik you have to beat before you get the Master Cycle.


----------



## bibouboul (May 21, 2020)

So this gonna be short since i haven't played that much Zelda games.(sorry)

1. Breath of the Wild
2. Twilight Princess
3. Hyrule Warriors (It counts as a Zelda game right?)
4. Phantom Hourglass/Spirit Tracks
5. Picross TLOZ: Twilight Princess


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)

1. Four Swords Adventures, fight me.
2. MM
3. OOT3D, again fight me
4. Wind Waker
5. ALTTP
6.BOTW
7. ALBW
8. Triforce Heroes (it wasnt THAT bad chary...)
9. Link's Awakening (remake)
all the zeldas i remember playing


----------

